# Can c-band reciever be used on dbs dish,s



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

I have 2 older c-band recievers .My ? is can they be used to recieve signals from FTA ku feeds ,they have ku feed attachments on the back?Can i attach a dbs dish and dbs lnb and recieve any signal?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Most older units can also handle Ku band, but only analog signals. Pretty much all of the 24/7 Ku band channels are digital, but you can get some news/sports feeds now and then with analog.


----------

